# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë gatuhet për festën e Pashkëve

## LAINA

Mua, Pashket, pervec vezeve te kuqe, me kujtojne edhe supen me te brendshme ose kukurecin, qingjin ose kecin e pjekur, byreket e mamase, buket e cuditshme....

Nese dini receta tradicionale per zona te ndryshme qe gatuhen per Pashke.... 
ju falenderoj  dhe ju ftoj ti shkruani...

----------


## LAINA

SUPA ME TE BRENDSHME (MAGJIRICE)

Nevojiten nje pale te brendshme pervec plencit (melci, mushkeri, zemer etj, mundesisht qingj ose kec), nje tufe me qepe te njoma, nje filxhan kafeje oriz (nese deshironi, nuk eshte i domosdoshem), kripe, piper, vaj ulliri, koper, majdanoz, nje kokerr veze, leng limoni.

Ne nje tenxhere kaurdisim qepet e njoma te grira shume holle me vajin e ullirit ne zjarr te ngadalte, deri sa qepa te zbutet shume mire. Nderkohe kemi grire ne copa shume te vogla kubike te gjitha te brendshmet, te cilat pastaj i hedhim dhe vazhdojme ti kaurdisim se bashku me qepen, kripe dhe piper (nese e kemi te veshtire ti presim ose grijme te brendshmet, i fusim per 2-3 minuta ne uje te valuar ne copa te medha). Shtojme me pas uje sa dyfishi i volumit te te brendshmeve, nje filxhan kafeje oriz dhe i leme te ziejne per rreth 15 min, aq sa te zieje orizi, nderkohe edhe te brendshmet do te jene gati, sepse jane gjysme-gatuar gjate kaudisjes. Shtojme koper dhe majdanoz te grire holle dhe e heqim tenxheren nga zjarri. Rrahim vezen me lengun e limonit dhe ja hedhim supes, 4-5 minuta pasi ta kemi nxjerre nga zjarri. Mund te gatuhet edhe vetem me melcine e zeze, per ata qe nuk i kane qejf te tjerat, ose edhe me melci vici, por sigurisht qe varianti i mesiperm eshte me i mire.

----------


## LAINA

Nje menyre tjeter per ta gatuar magjiricen eshte qe te brendshmet behen kukurece fare te vegjel, ne gjatesine e nje gishti, mbeshtillen me zorre dhe gatuhen po njesoj, vetem se shtohet sasia e qepeve dhe pakesohet ne minimum sasia e lengut qe do te ngelet ne fund. Ne kete variant Magjirices nuk i hidhet oriz.

----------


## Zemrushja

Me sa di une per festen e pashkeve behen..

1) Vezet e kuqe..

2) buke me qiqerr qe do shoqerohet me Vere normalisht

3) Mish qengji i pjekur ne hell

----------


## LAINA

Keto jane baza, normal, por zona te ndryshme kane edhe gatime te tjera shtese. Psh mbaj mend qe ne ca zona te shqiperise se mesme kishin per tradite taven me kukurec dhe me duket sytlyashin, ne Pogradec pervec te tjerave buken me qiqra qe me ka pelqyer shume sepse ne ne jug nuk e bejme etj. Po embelsirat qe gatuhen per pashke???

----------


## Anita07

Une po flas per festen time se pashket nuk i festojm se i perkas relegjionit mysliman por festojm festen e fiter bajramit dhe kurban bajramit....Zakonisht per keto festa gatuejm kifle pastaj mish te pjekur mire,pastaj pite si ti themi(resenik),bakllav,tomeloriz,torta te nrydhme dhe ket zakonisht e festojm paradite .....ne mengjes heret falet bajrami urojm festen njeri tjetritn dalmi ne kojshi tek akraballeku,,dhe pastaj kthehemi ne shtepi e fetsojm ne tavolin te shtruara me gjerat e gatura qe i ceka me lart

----------


## arilda

> Keto jane baza, normal, por zona te ndryshme kane edhe gatime te tjera shtese. Psh mbaj mend qe ne ca zona te shqiperise se mesme kishin per tradite taven me kukurec dhe me duket sytlyashin, ne Pogradec pervec te tjerave buken me qiqra qe me ka pelqyer shume sepse ne ne jug nuk e bejme etj. Po embelsirat qe gatuhen per pashke???


Tek ne gatuhet yshmeri, po me qumesht dele ama.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

*patate te skuqura, pica, pilaf, mish pule, pershesh me kulac, tasqebap, sallat mix, dhe berxolla derri.

Ju sygjerohet qe kjo te shoqerohet me ver te kuqe ose birra stela *

----------


## [Perla]

Diten e shtune te Pashkes behet tave kukurec me laker

Piqet qengji, behet kulaci i pashkes me veze ne mes, Skuqen vezet,

Behet Yshmer (tip byreku me pete te pjekura dhe me qumesht e gjalpe)

Kurse per embelsire eshte sipas deshires , zakonisht une bej shendetli  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sirena_adria

*Çfarë gatuhet për Pashkë nëpër botë ?*

Në të gjithë botën ka shumë mënyra të dallueshme të gatimeve për të shijuar festën e Pashkëve që përfshijnë përbërësit lokalë dhe traditat unike kulturore. Për krijuesen e blogut italian të ushqimit “Divina Cucina”, Judy Witts Francini italianët bëjnë gjithçka në këtë festë.



Ajo është nga Kalifornia por ka jetuar në Firence dhe Toskanë për dekada dhe thotë se dreka e Pashkëve fillon me një shumëllojshmëri antipastash, ku pjata e parë që quhet edhe torta e Pashkëve përbëhet nga 33 shtresa brumi për të simbolizuar 33 vitet e jetës së Krishtit.

E dyta përfshin mish qengji të pjekur, artiçokë të skuqura, bizele me panceta dhe patate të pjekura. Ëmbëlsira është vezë çokollate (e cila mund të jetë e gjatë deri në 3 metra e gjatë) me një dhuratë brenda dhe një tortë në formë pëllumbi, të quajtur colomba.



Vendet e tjera kanë pak a shumë një qasje të ngjashme, por disa pjata me të vërtetë dallohen. Ne po ju sjellim vetëm pesë vende.

Në Meksikë për Pashkë gatuhet “Capirotada”, një ëmbëlsirë që është e ngjashme me pudingun e bukës, me shurup dhe e shtresuar mes arrave, djathit dhe frutave.



Në Poloni, pjata që zë vendin kryesor për Pashkë është “Żurek”. Është një supë e thartuar kremoze dhe e tymosur e bërë nga mielli i thekrës. Kjo supë shpesh shërbehet me një vezë të zier dhe suxhuk, dhe pastaj zbukurohet me erëza djegëse.



Kuzhina në Singapor është me të vërtetë një përzierje kulturash: kineze, malajase, indiane dhe euroaziatike. Për festën e Pashkëve gatuhet biftek viçi “Beef Murtabak”. Murtabak viçi është një krep veze i mbështjellë rreth mishit të bluar. Mishi i viçit është marinuar në pluhur kerri, pastaj gatuhet me një qepë, hudhra dhe erëza kanellë dhe arrëmyshk. Pjata shërbehet me limon jeshil të freskët dhe salcë djegëse.



Në Nigeri për Pashkë gatuhet oriz nigerian “Jollof”, me bazë domate, që ka origjinën në Senegal dhe u përhap në vendet e Afrikës Perëndimore. Është pikante dhe e shijshme. Jollof përmban oriz kokërrgjatë dhe pluhur kerri në stilin nigerian për erëza dhe ka shumë mënyra për ta gatuar përfshirë mishi, erëza, qepë dhe perime.



Fotot shoqëruese në linkun vijues:

https://sot.com.al/shendeti/fare-gat...-boten-i433258

----------


## sirena_adria

Buka e Pashkës 

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...e-Pashk%C3%ABs

----------


## sirena_adria

Supa e pashkeve (Magjerica) - Receta nga Florenca Reci | ABC News Albania

----------

